# Big Country Raw.. Supplements or Complete meals



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

So after a conversation I had with someone recently, I thought I’d inquire to see if anyone has experience with this. I currently feed my dogs big country raw dinners, they are supposed to be a complete meal to meet nutritional requirements. I was recommended to feed the ‘pure’ which is just muscle meat/ organ / bone, and add a supplement like thrive fortify. I will post link to dinners and then a link to the supplement which would be added to the muscle/organ/bone mix.









Thrive Gold Line Fortify - 150g | Big Country Raw


Thrive Fortify is a blend of essential minerals, vitamins, healthy fats, various greens, and digestive enzymes.




bigcountryraw.ca













Grab N Go Dinner 18 | Big Country Raw


Complete Meals, this box contains our 3 favourite proteins in our new NRC Complete Raw meals. Meal Planning made easy! Each box contains: Turkey Dinner – (also available in our 4lb carton) Beef Dinner – (also available in our 4lb carton) Chicken Dinner – (also available in our 4lb carton) Dinner...




bigcountryraw.ca





I’m also considering the feed-sential supplement, but there may be a human allergy concern with this one






Feed-Sentials - FEED-SENTIALS







feedsentials.com





if anyone has gone through this process and has any insight it would be greatly appreciated.

thanks


----------

